# MAC - Flashtronic - August 2007



## Beauty Marked! (May 24, 2007)

Apologies for the lack of skills, but here are just a couple of swatches to get this party started!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lovestone looks much the same in the real (to me) as in the promo images.


----------



## lara (May 25, 2007)

Place all your Flashtronic swatches and product images in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead. *For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.*




This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Flashtronic discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread when it becomes available.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (May 30, 2007)

Okay Lovelies... 

Here's a photo of MSF Gold Spill.  Yes, I had to do unmentionables (well, nearly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to get this MSF, so here you go.  Enjoy!

GOLD SPILL MSF:





No flash.


----------



## Ascella (Jun 2, 2007)

The lipstick is Soft Lust, the green/golden shadow is Tectonic, the rosy pigment is Revved-up, and I guess the MSF is Gold Spill. Unfortunately there were no info about the lipglasses, my guess is that they are from Flashtronic.






Source: http://www.veckorevyn.com/beauty/lis...nytt/index.xml


----------



## mezzamy (Jun 4, 2007)

ohh *temptalia*, how i love thee! she has put these kick ass pictures up on LJ and her site (original post can be viewed here http://community.livejournal.com/mac...79.html#cutid1 ). please credit her!

* Flashtronic Mineralize Eyeshadows* These have working names on them but i'm pretty sure it goes (clockwise from top left corner) Ether, Lovestone, Mercurial, Tectonic, By Jupiter, Quarry Sky

*Images removed by request of the original photographer. *


----------



## triccc (Jun 11, 2007)

ebay seller: my-nannies-attic
some have their working name listed on them

tectonic





ether





lovestone





mercurial





quarry sky


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Jun 18, 2007)

Here are some pics I took of Ether and Tectonic with and without flash (click pics to enlarge):


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 30, 2007)

//edit: sorry guys!!! the swatches on the left side of my hand are the flashtronic shadows minus ether. the swatches on the right side are lipsticks from rushmetal. i did them quickly so i didn't write down which was which 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *lowers head in shame*

C6 coloring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70...htronic007.jpg


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2007)

Pictures from Syanna on amabilia.com : 

By Jupiter : 






Sunnydaze p/m on the left - By Jupiter on the right : 






Here with some C-Shock stuff : 






Thanks Syanna


----------



## sweetsugar (Jul 8, 2007)

The MSF's:

http://cosinside.net/entry/MAC-FLASH...95%9C%EC%A0%95

The e/s:

http://cosinside.net/entry/MAC-FLASH...95%9C%EC%A0%95

The lipglasses:
http://cosinside.net/entry/MAC-FLASH...95%9C%EC%A0%95


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 12, 2007)

NORTHERN LIGHT MSF





GLOBAL GLOW MSF




GOLD SPILL MSF





QUARRY 





TECHTONIC


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 12, 2007)

MERCURIAL





ETHER





LOVESTONE


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jul 13, 2007)

The MSF's










The mineralized e/s









One has flash, the other pic w/o flash


----------



## greentwig (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's close up picts I promised to post =D

Global Glow
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0552.jpg
Norther Lights
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0551.jpg
Gold Spill
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0550.jpg
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0549.jpg
Lovestone
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0548.jpg
Tectonic
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0547.jpg
By Jupiter
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0546.jpg
Mercurial
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0545.jpg
Ether
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0544.jpg
Quarry
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0543.jpg

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z...n/DSCN0542.jpg

I hope that you like it =DDDDD
U will all <3 them soo much!!!!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 15, 2007)

Here you go ladies:




Ether, Quarry, By Jupiter










Global Glow, Northern Light and Goldspill


----------



## birki (Jul 16, 2007)

*Gold Spill MSF*





*Northern Lights MSF*
http://img.makeupalley.com/8/3/0/2/713137.JPG

*Global Glow*





I have group them with similar MSFs in my current collection for comparison purposes...HTHs


----------



## Padmita (Jul 16, 2007)

1st row: Northern Light, Gold Spill
2nd row: Ether, Mercurial, Lovestone, Quarry
3rd row: Gold Mode, Perfectly Pink l/g






1st row: Northern Light, Glissade
2nd row: Porcelain Pink, Petticoat


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 17, 2007)

swatches on NC15 skin:













MSF comparisons:





(the colous appear a little bit to light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mac.lovers (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## MACActress (Jul 19, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ashtronic1.jpg


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 20, 2007)

http://xs217.xs.to/xs217/07295/FlashtronicSwatches5.jpg
Northern Lights, Glissade, Global Glow, Shimpagne, Gold Spill, Lightscapade.

*Links to HUGE pictures that show off the color and texture VERY well. Cause the above one kinda sucks I know.*
xs.to - Hosting - FlashtronicSwatches1.jpg *Flash*
xs.to - Hosting - MSFS2.jpg *In same order as swatches just opposite direction*
xs.to - Hosting - FlashtronicSwatches6.jpg *Mercurial Eyeshadow*


----------



## Amber (Jul 20, 2007)

Gold Spill MSF






Northern Light MSF






swatches on NW20 skin. L to R: mauvement pigment, gold spill, northern light, copperized pigment


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 21, 2007)

Northern Light, Gold Spill





Lovestone, Ether, Mecurial





Ether e/s in the crease, Northern Light and Goldspill (with Blushbaby) on cheeks


----------



## Alliestella (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## lovers_end (Jul 22, 2007)

Northern Light MSF


----------



## nausea (Jul 24, 2007)

all though this collection had me fainting to the very first sight of it,
it was pretty lame to realize that global glow is *identical* to shooting star! 
i bought all 3 msfs anyways + 2 mes : lovely lovestone and gorgeos by jupiter


global glow vs. shooting star:





gloval glow vs. shooting star swatch:






by jupiter, northern light , gold spill , lovestone :





comparison :


----------



## styrch (Jul 26, 2007)

See a lot of people comparing Cranberry and Lovestone. Here's a comparison shot. I really don't think they are THAT much alike. (NC15, no base btw)

Left side (top to bottom): Apricot Pink, Revved Up, In Living Pink
Right side (left to right): Lovestone, Cranberry


----------



## Ambi (Jul 26, 2007)

Someone elsewere asked me to compare Twillery and By Jupiter, 
figured maybe someone here might be interested too, I used concealer as a base on NW15.


----------



## toxik (Jul 27, 2007)

heres mine! 













disappointed by the 'flat' dome - my previous MSFs were way rounder!


----------



## thenovice (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## toxik (Jul 27, 2007)

i retook pictures of the MSFs! scratch the previous entry, its so not accurate. these are _slighty_ better, lol. here you go, ladies! 


























i am in love with gold spill. bet you can tell!


----------



## geeko (Jul 28, 2007)

VERY close up shots of my ether,mercurial, quarry and tectonic e/s





















Some swatches of the shadows on my eye. Pardon me for the difference in lighting..

My cam is a bit cuckoo.......and pardon me for the blending...I am jus testing the colors on my eyes.....





















Swatches with shadesticks as bases












Northern light on my face






Gold spill on my face






Northernlight and gold spill










Comparison of northern light to other pink/peach based msfs


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 30, 2007)

*Nw15 skin:*


----------



## Alliestella (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## noangel (Aug 1, 2007)

Northern Light (Pircture without Plastic Insert)





Gold Spill





Tectonic


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Aug 2, 2007)

close-up:







swatches on NC15 skin:





(The three swatches on the left are from the different veinings - brown, peach and creme)


----------



## clamster (Aug 11, 2007)

*(L)GLOBAL GLOW VS. SHOOTING STAR(R)       Global glow is slightly lighter than shooting star





MES:
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=78217
*


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2007)

Northern Light MSF





Glissade, Northern Light and Porcelain Pink MSF





Perfectly Pink lipglass


----------



## lara (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Mac - Painterly - August 07*





Perfectly Pink lipglass on unlined lips.


----------



## Ascella (Aug 15, 2007)

Ether and Lovestone


----------



## sincola (Aug 29, 2007)

Another picture of the Northern Light and Gold Spill MSFs (with Porcelain Pink, Glissade and Lighscapade as well):


----------



## kimmy (Sep 25, 2007)

mac gold spill msf


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 8, 2008)

Gold Spill:

Flickr: littleladylove's photos tagged with goldspill


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## megzjada (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi all, I recently acquired mac Matchmaster 7.5, and i can truly say this fits me well, much better than Mac studio fix fluid. which makes me to made up...and I feel that it could have been lighter, but there are no in between shades. And I also got the GLOBAL GLOW MSF...LOVE IT. Im hoping to purchase another one soon, not sure which, everyone of them looks divine


----------

